# moving from australia to Germany - spouse and wage negotiation



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a german/italian/Australian citizen (thanks to this forum for the info on getting the Aussie residency and citizenship!), now I have an opportunity to work for a German firm. I hold german citizenship but never lived or worked there. I did the whole BBG application to retain german citizenship and acquire the australian one.

My question is, here in Australia my work in information security has me looking at an annual salary of around $200k AUD, I have no idea what the equivalent would be in Germany when factoring in cost of living and the job market. If I name an amount I might be shooting myself in the foot.

Also, my girlfriend is an Australian citizen. I know how complex and horrid German bureaucracy is, and they do not recognise heterosexual de facto, so we are looking at marriage. I want to avoid bureaucratic redtape as much as possible. Is it better to get married in Australia first, or get married in Germany? At a minimum,I'd imagine an Australian marriage certificate would need legal translation. I'm reading here that Denmark is a good place to get married cheaply and with a resultant multilingual document this saves so much hassle.

I was born in Switzerland and my multilingual birth certificate has saved me so many hassles.


----------

